# (________) stopped me from riding today



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Simple thread idea. Start it with what stopped you, then an explanation. 
I'll go first. 


2 broken sprinklers

I usually have about 3 hours to get out and ride on Saturdays while the boy is down for his nap. Put him down and before I left I turned on the sprinklers for the first time this year. Big mistake. Did I really think nothing would have broken or frozen all winter? I knew if I didn't fix it then it would be too dark later and I wouldn't be able to fix them til next Saturday. So no ride for me yesterday.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nothing...*

I'm riding today,sunny and in the mid twenties.

A couple of broken sprinklers kept you from riding?
I would have rode then pick up a couple of cheap plastic spriklers at any HW store.


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

An ankle broken in 3 places with displacement has kept me from riding since November....It sucks, but I could be ready to ride soon (hopefully)


----------



## CleavesF (Nov 6, 2011)

Muddy, flooded MTB trails. 

That stuff takes forever to dry up and many of the locals keep riding them destroying them further. They refuse to "ride through"


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Our silver wedding..........But I rode both yesterday and day before yesterday - should I still feel guilty?


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

When you're a new home owner, new to changing sprinklers and have limited daylight. Yes it stopped me from riding. Buying the sprinklers isn't the time consuming part. Digging up the old stuff, keeping dirt out of the lines etc...all without knowledge of how to do it. Thank you google and YouTube. Next time it will be a quick job since I know what I'm doing now.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> Muddy, flooded MTB trails.
> 
> That stuff takes forever to dry up and many of the locals keep riding them destroying them further. They refuse to "ride through"


I hate hitting the trails after the rain has dried up just to see the damage left behind.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

shoveling 30" of snow out from a house that I'm under contract in because the real estate agent didn't do it. He said it was good to go for the inspection, propane truck drives an hour up in the mountains with the new tank(that we put the cash up for) no place to put it because nothing has been cleared. 2 days of moving three different storm's worth of snow.

But it will be worth it when I have my very own trails.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rode 52+ miles yesterday*



QuenteK25 said:


> Simple thread idea. Start it with what stopped you, then an explanation.


I rode 52+ miles yesterday and the knees are really hurting. Hopefully they will calm down by Tuesday to do it again.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/148883427​


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

yesterday the wife got sick so I was unable to ride because I was taking care of my daughter. It was a good 55 degrees and sunny. Today Its raining. Cant wait till its summer to ride everyday again.:sad:


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Rain, Ice and snow kept me from riding my bike, but I did go surfing.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*No doubt*

A couple of sprinklers ..thats what your night rider head lamp is for ..fixing sprinklers in the dark or biking at night either or .Ride when you can don't get too upset when you can't.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Spouse’s poor planning skills


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

4 weeks ago it was the unexpected discovery of a fatal crack in my frame as I was heading out the door for a ride. It's one of those reasons that resembles a train wreck. I'm happy to report that nothing stopped me from taking my new ride out yesterday.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn horrible head cold!!!!!!!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> I rode 52+ miles yesterday and the knees are really hurting. Hopefully they will calm down by Tuesday to do it again.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/148883427​


Only 1,800 calories in 52.48 miles?!? This doesn't seem right...


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

sinus infection...


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a brand new bike that I can't wait to get out and ride.....but it's in the teens here and I've had a head cold for the last week. It should be in the 50's by tuesday! I can't wait!


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

nothing... got on the trainer and rode a century in a day...


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

both bikes are completely disassembled.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Cycle Nomad said:


> Light snow in the morning, freezing temps, early start time.......NO Excuses.
> 
> Seriously...everyone has an excuse....do you really want to hear it?
> 
> There are mountain bike riders and people who don't ride, which are you?


Figured it wouldn't take long for the high and mighty ones to show up.

The point of the thread is that yes we are all riders. But sometimes things come up to stop us. A light snow wouldn't stop me either, good for you. But taking care of my responsibilities as husband and father stopped me from riding. Does that mean I'm not a rider? Sure doesn't.

Sometimes it's just nice to vent to people who understand the misery.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

it's 9F outside

i hate you all for making me feel lazy... i'm gearing up and heading out.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Cycle Nomad said:


> Light snow in the morning, freezing temps, early start time.......NO Excuses.
> 
> Seriously...everyone has an excuse....do you really want to hear it?
> 
> There are mountain bike riders and people who don't ride, which are you?


whoa! you never don't ride. never sick. never injured. never at work. never tired. never had something come up, no bike issues, 365 days a year, except this year of course, which you will get an extra day to be core. riding 23 hours and 56 seconds a day, how do you get time to post your radical vids?

well you are the "Wolverine" of mtb riders. there now someone else is tootin your horn:thumbsup:


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

12 hours in cattle class. When I got home my better half had decided that, as she had looked after our daughter all week, she had the right to go skiing. Good girl I'd do the same...

Went for a short hike, paid the bills, fixed a lamp and ordered a Strider with a cool helmet to match .


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Uzzi said:


> 12 hours in cattle class. When I got home my better half had decided that, as she had looked after our daughter all week, she had the right to go skiing. Good girl I'd do the same...
> 
> Went for a short hike, paid the bills, fixed a lamp and ordered a Strider with a cool helmet to match .


Good luck with the strider. My son loves his!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Nothing.<


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Cycle Nomad said:


> Light snow in the morning, freezing temps, early start time.......NO Excuses.
> 
> Seriously...everyone has an excuse....do you really want to hear it?
> 
> There are mountain bike riders and people who don't ride, which are you?


Wow, you sure put us in our place. Some of us have wives, kids, and other responsilbilities and we can't always do what WE want, WHEN we want. I guess that makes us losers then?


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

A stupid assignment on trigonometric identities, being a mature student sucks:madman:


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Porn


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wind chill at 4° and winds at 30-40mph. Time to crack open a bottle instead.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Houndog45 said:


> Porn


Yeah... Working at home and being bored with freezing temp outside sure are good reasons :lol:


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rode....skipped yesterday though due to cold, light snow and laziness.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

too effin cold. however, my good bike is being sold, so all i have as a spare, is an old rigid bikeshop era mongoose. not only do i not know how to ride rigid well (i mainly use this bike as a store cruiser) but its flat barred and a complete wrist killer. my bf wanted me to ride rocky trails today. hell no.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

absolutely nothing!

20 degrees , sunshine, great friends.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

26 degrees today with a wind chill l down to -4. I had a great ride today, the sun was out and the temps weren't too bad. Good Sunday.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Trail maintenance*

6 hours of trail maintenance to improve the trails.


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> whoa! you never don't ride. never sick. never injured. never at work. never tired. never had something come up, no bike issues, 365 days a year, except this year of course, which you will get an extra day to be core. riding 23 hours and 56 seconds a day, how do you get time to post your radical vids?
> 
> well you are the "Wolverine" of mtb riders. there now someone else is tootin your horn:thumbsup:


Nah, I just don't complain about it on the internet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wherewolf said:


> I rode 52+ miles yesterday and the knees are really hurting. Hopefully they will calm down by Tuesday to do it again.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/148883427​


7,900 feet of altitude gain in 52 miles-as a fellow altitude junkie, I commend thee, and insist you take a break today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Only 1,800 calories in 52.48 miles?!? This doesn't seem right...


If he weighs only 105 pounds, and his bike weighs 16 pounds, then it's totally understandable. However, I think that even Strava would have better estimated the calorie count, as it takes into consideration the vertical footies, rider weight, rider age, heartrate, bike weight, cadence, and distance.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Cycle Nomad said:


> Nah, I just don't complain about it on the internet.:thumbsup:


Word! Well...MTBR is a discussion forum, not a complaint forum. Complaint is the spin you put on it. The OP wanted to discuss what kept himself, and others from riding on a particular day. "A simple thread...," the OP said.

If I were you I would start a thread "Nothing keeps me from riding....EVER...." and then you can post on it and we will all continue to be blessed by your internet radness, because what you say about yourself on the internet has to be true...right?


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

mtn.skratch said:


> Word! Well...MTBR is a discussion forum, not a complaint forum. Complaint is the spin you put on it. The OP wanted to discuss what kept himself, and others from riding on a particular day. "A simple thread...," the OP said.
> 
> If I were you I would start a thread "Nothing keeps me from riding....EVER...." and then you can post on it and we will all continue to be blessed by your internet radness, because what you say about yourself on the internet has to be true...right?


Post of the day!


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

Church this morning, food with the family and in-laws after, then watered a couple of yards on the property, read some book, then nap.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hangover...then family commitments.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Work at the bike shop, then lab reports and dynamics homework.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Fresh pow ( Vail )


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

nothing. spent all day today building trails and riding 'em. it was awesome. but, alas, i have to go to school in the morning. lame.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Nothing stop me from a leisure ride around my neighborhood.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

3oz of blow and a pair of tranny hookers. 

Actually, a bike that's in pieces, lots of homework, and prior obligations. I did manage a few miles on the commuter though.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I was forced to watch chick flicks all day...!


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

Went hiking with my girlfriend. Valid excuse to not ride.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Exhaustion. 

Rode for almost 8 hours yesterday and drove almost as many hours round trip. I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

pamtbiker said:


> went hiking with my girlfriend. Valid excuse to not ride.


is it?


----------



## PurpleOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

Rode 24.1 miles yesterday and it's rainy/snow in the 30's today! I'm wimping out and staying indoors to play SWTOR.


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

I would have been, but my bike is littered all over the floor. I should have received a new frame this Saturday, but because some unlucky dude got hit by a train, the man who should have delivered my frame couldn't get on the train because it was canceled. 

Never the less: It's driving me insane not to be able to ride! Actually not so much not riding, but not being able to..


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Cold/windy weather stopped me from riding the new bike outside. Stuck to the indoor trainer, but had to stop because I bonked. Out until at least tomorrow


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hows about i just didn't feel like it?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Trails covered in Snow, Sub 30 Temps... me being a pansy.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

school. no worries though, because i have a long weekend .plan on making it up then


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

My sick son....

But it's OK. Always another day...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> 6 hours of trail maintenance to improve the trails.


People like you ROCK!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

mstguide said:


> Nothing stop me from a leisure ride around my neighborhood.


Yeah...I missed on Saturday but still took the boy down the street on his Strider...I just don't count that as a "ride" but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

How about "more important things...." 

Its usually either that or weather causing muddy/snow covered trails that I have been implored not to damage by riding when wet.


----------



## Jajm1213 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bronchitis; Haven't ridden in about a month because of it (the temp outside wouldn't help). I was all kinds of gunked up but should be good to go this weekend. THANK YOU MEDSSSS


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

i went out yesterday and made a new trail by my house, did it 4x's.... now i think i have streap throat! but i might ride tonight anyways


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing, more often than not.


----------



## spooney2 (Jun 7, 2011)

The trails were closed for freeze/thaw conditions 30mins. before I got there.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*The answer*



Naturally Aspirated said:


> Only 1,800 calories in 52.48 miles?!? This doesn't seem right...


I did the same ride again today and got 3,197 calories. I forgot that the HR monitor strap broke less than half way through the ride above. So that probably explains the low reading.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

It was cold, windy, and I'm a chicken.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Neck fusion; Still recovering from  .


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Sloth. 

Trails close by are icy/muddy/snow covered, trails that are just snow covered (able to be ridden) are a long drive. Snowbird is a 15 min drive so that usually wins.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

rainrainrainrain!

and work meetings late scheduled almost every day. luckily the days are getting longer now and I will be able to ride after work with sunshine


----------



## cantdrive55 (Aug 29, 2007)

Rain. Lots and lots of rain.


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

absolutely nothing.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Winter.

It's winter, the ice rinks are free & open. As a Canadian, it's my patriotic duty to play hockey until the ice melts. Speaking seriously, I've been playing hockey a lot longer than I've been biking, it's a sport I love and as long as it's cold enough to keep the rinks frozen I'm going to be out there playing hockey instead of riding.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

snow, rain, cold, muddy, trails are closed.... I can go on...


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not having wheels....at the shop getting some love....hopefully back for riding on friday


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

It was cold.

~San Diego


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pond Hockey with the rugrats


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Shoulder arthroscopy yesterday, four labrum anchors etc.

Sinking a whole lotta meds to keep me sane.:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

rain. a lot of it


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Unlimited strike out at college just got voted today. All over the province, students are now in strike. So I won't be commuting for at least a week, but I hope the weather will get better to enjoy my MTB meanwhile


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Not having a map of the whole forest.


----------



## jmc2727 (May 14, 2011)

rain...


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Dislocated Ankle/Broken Fibula*



PSYCLONE said:


> An ankle broken in 3 places with displacement has kept me from riding since November....It sucks, but I could be ready to ride soon (hopefully)


Similar thing here. Dislocated ankle, torn ligaments/tendons and a broken fibula as a result of going down on my left akle/leg without being able to unclip. Mine happened last month. Two scews come out of my ankle in 6 weeks.


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

*Rain...Rain...Go...Away*

Finally, looks like it going to clear up here for a few days (Central TX). Cant complain to much cause we need the rain.

Ride for sure this Friday


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Work. For two months. Then I can ride for a few days. Then back to work another two months. It sucks in that regard.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

nothing


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

*I was gonna go biking today.....but I got high*






:thumbsup:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

A terrible head cold didn't stop me from riding on Sunday. It should have. Now Monday was a total loss and today isn't shaping up to be any better.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

61 degrees and sunny today, 70 tomorrow. Stupid work is stopping me from riding today...and tomorrow. 

Might try for a late afternoon ride Wednesday. Boss is leaving town early....


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

over the weekend- my visiting girlfriend (I'm away at school)
yesterday- rain/ ice
today- being sick


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Influenza and neumonia.... Just came through them, probably riding this weekend


----------



## D-REW (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got my very first mountain bike, and was barely able to ride it for a few minutes. Now I got work in like 30 minutes =(


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Dental surgery. I rode early this morning and I wanted to do a doubleheader this afternoon, but the doctor said I can't or I would chew my face off. :cryin:

Tomorrow is another day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Last Wednesday, a week ago today, it was haggling with the dealership for a new VW passat SE TDI, Thursday, it was driving down to buy the damn thing and sitting in the dealership signing my life away on financing a portion of it.

Friday was driving it 350 miles north to my nieces wedding.
Saturday was being at the wedding.
Sunday was driving 350 miles home.
Monday was a nooner.
Tuesday was getting crap in line for the Finance department for VW, faxing paperwork and documents, etc,

Today, I rode, and it felt glorious! :band::band:


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Nothing. I did 21 miles.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

*(_GOUT )*stopped me from riding today :madmax:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dont ever wish this disease on your worst enemy. My Mother in-law also suffers it and says its far worse than natural child birth (very rare in women). The weight of bedsheets is enough to make you wake up screaming (even worse when the wife pulls the covers tight). the thought of putting on shoes is unbearable. I had her put my bike in the back room so it wouldn't see me cry. :cryin:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

One night's worth of sleep in the last three......

Took a power nap (all morning), left me less time to do laundry and clean up/rearrange my boy's room.

Now I'm sitting here, looking at 35F outside (dark, 10PM), sipping instant capp & fiending for O'Donnell's.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Having a job

Man if I didn't have a job I sure could ride a lot more...of course I couldn't afford a bike so that could be a problem.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Having a job
> 
> Man if I didn't have a job I sure could ride a lot more...of course I couldn't afford a bike so that could be a problem.


That's humanity bigger issue so far... I'm still trying to find a cure for it... However, MTBR sure isn't the solution, just a temporary fix to help us get closer to riding while working


----------



## Wolfie1992 (Apr 26, 2006)

Same answers as every day. Go ahead and pick one:

1) Daughter #1 - 9 years old
2) Daughter # 2 - 2 years old
3) Daughter #3 - 2 years old
4) Work - my own
5) Work - Doing my employees jobs for them
6) Wife
7) Home maintenance
8) Dealing with issues in my extended family (Mom, Dad, Grandmother, Brother # 1, brother #2, Sister....any of the aforementioned siblings kids, etc.)
9) One of my daughters 8,350 friends had a birthday party
10) One of my extended family members had a birthday party
11) One of the five vehicles needed maintenance
12) Dealing with the issues of one of my children at School or daycare
13) Doctor's visit for one of the kids
14) Sleep deprivation
15) Honey-do list items



All right...I've had enough. I'm completely depressed now. Would anybody like to purchase a very rarely used 2011 Epic Comp?


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

Severely sprained ankle. Riding flats isn't bad, but going clipless is impossible...I miss my bike! T_T


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Its raining ... like flooding type rain and its been raining for days.

The road crossing are closed. The little creeks are a hundred metres wide. The Murrumbidgee River is up several metres and evacuations have already started, the giant Burrinjuck dam, has had let water go. The large towns down stream like Wagga Wagga are becoming inundated. The spill way on Schrivener Dam is open, the large Cotter Dam is spilling way over the top. The cycle paths are disappearing into the rapidly rising and flowing waters.

... but that isn't stopping me from riding though, I have a trainer. What is stopping me is that my elderly neighbour's drains are clogged with flood debris and I'm going to clean them out when it gets light. The fire brigade spent last night pumping out the lower floor of her house ... but have left for a bigger emergency.

The crazyiest thing about this flooding is we live on a hill and my neighbour is even higher up the hill. Floods can be crazy when storm drains are clogged. Weeks ago I offered to clean the storm water drains for my neighbour and she said she would get someone in to do it, which will be happening this morning by me, but far too late.

Normally I can step over this creek at the bottom of our street. I took this shot two days ago before yesterday's deluge started.










It is Clean Up Australia Day today. Do you have a similar day in the US and elsewhere?

I had planned to ride or walk along the Bicentennial National Trail near home and pick up the rubbish I could find ... this non-stop rain has turned the day into Washed Out Everything In South Eastern Australia Day.

I think I'm finally getting an appreciation for what is meant by people when they write stuff like,_ I hate Seattle, it never stops raining._

Warren.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

We have "Earth Day" which doesn't really mean anything. We pretty much just consume and pollute until we're fat and keel over.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The tornadoes that the US is experiencing sound totally shocking. The reports of the loss of life and injuries from the tornadoes make the floods Australia is experiencing kind of pale in comparison. Good luck to you all.

Warren.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

having my passion and happiness sapped from me by my wife.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Border Patrol. Location, 5 miles from Mexico in AZ... Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument. Not to mention humans sounding like birds calling each other at 4 AM in the morning to "home" in on each other in the campground. It's nuts down there, not safe.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

texas stopped me from riding today. thanking god that tomorrow is my last day here.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Almost one sock. I drove to the trail in flip flops, parked my car and went on to start getting ready to ride. Was almost ready when I realized my GF's dog took out of my camelback just one sock. I rode with one sock and without one. One of the many benefits of living here, warm weather all year round.


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

pouring rain


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

The Friends Of The Fells.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

SNOW!!! well... and ice mainly.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I was seduced by xc skis. Praying for redemption...


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Neck pain might stop me today. Twisted my neck wrong two days ago not sure if its rideable yet


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

1.5 inches of rain yesterday. at least that much today. where the eff was all this rain last summer?!?!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Snowing today.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Sliced my finger en route, helping my father install a truck cap. 15 minute job that went wrong. Frotunately, the IPA's are making everything better. Going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Because he head cold from haites turned into the chest cold from haites :madman:


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeap, rain. It sucks. But ill be riding the recumbent, not sure if that counts though.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

This damn migraine.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Do you want to help me with mine?*



QuenteK25 said:


> When you're a new home owner, new to changing sprinklers and have limited daylight. Yes it stopped me from riding. Buying the sprinklers isn't the time consuming part. Digging up the old stuff, keeping dirt out of the lines etc...all without knowledge of how to do it. Thank you google and YouTube. Next time it will be a quick job since I know what I'm doing now.


Then I can ride next weekend!


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*My wife dropped a paint can on her foot.*

So, two kinds of triage. First aid for her and then cleaning up the gallon of white paint from the garage floor. The first aid was easier.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Not having a bike pretty much stops me from riding every single day. And my wife stops me from buying a bike.


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

*A broken front axle! *

While attempting a routine servicing of my CK ISO front hub, the very end of the main axle snapped off while attempting to loosen the adjusting cone as per CK service manual instructs. Now Im awaiting a reply from CK, hopefully they can help me out. I've always serviced these hubs as recommended and taken good care of these babies. :cryin:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Mucous!

I'm sick and so are the 2 year old and 2 month old...


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing.

4am roller sessions are fun time!

Just don't ask about the last seven years.


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

A little late but last week I couldn't find my hat and it was too cold to ride without one. Tore the place apart trying to find it and ended up riding over to the bike shop (about a mile) for a new one. I didn't have enough time to go for a ride afterwards.

I found my hat in the sock drawer the next day.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Not even the rain stopped me today from riding. However, a fork and headset service/maintenance took my day away yesterday. That's why not even the rain and dirt would have stopped me from bangin' the hell out of that freshly tune fork


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A virus, one that makes me feel like I have one of those brain eating fungai. My head hurts soooooo bad!


----------



## Pin2Win (Jan 31, 2012)

10.5 hrs of work........


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Snow and back pain.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

A tornado, hail, and a flood. This was taken after the rain on a street a few blocks away:


----------



## Kentarre (Jan 16, 2007)

Severe Thunderstorm Warning

Got off work at 9pm today wanting to go for a night ride but the weather app was lit up all red with and exclamation marks everywhere saying all hell is going to break lose. 2 hours later and still nothing


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rain and high winds.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Lazy ass, Xbox with pizza and rear axle swap. Plus drinking.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Kentarre said:


> Severe Thunderstorm Warning
> 
> Got off work at 9pm today wanting to go for a night ride but the weather app was lit up all red with and exclamation marks everywhere saying all hell is going to break lose. 2 hours later and still nothing


The worst!!!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Trail maintenance Fixing mud holes & horse damage :thumbsup:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Cracked shock link...*

...kept me from riding today!

Started hearing this unusual creaking coming from the frame about 15 minutes into the ride. Got off to investigated Saw this. One word = [email protected]#K


----------



## JeepMan (Sep 23, 2005)

Saturday broken freewheel. Sunday weather.


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Work is the only thing that really keeps me from riding. But it doesn't keep me from enjoying MTBR


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

work (and bike in the shop again...)


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

For me, torn up knee. Hopefully I'll get on the bike soon though, finishing up a few weeks of physical therapy and I'm hoping to be good to go.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Thunder storms...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn rain.

Best, John


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

anj said:


> Work is the only thing that really keeps me from riding. But it doesn't keep me from enjoying MTBR


+1
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sawbladz (Mar 18, 2012)

The past few days I was stopped by a hangover, and work.


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

Snow... waiting for it to melt.


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

Guilt...as in not spending enough time with my wife and infant daughter.


----------



## chickenwing71x (Mar 18, 2012)

Not having a bike. Should be getting that fixed tomorrow! Or at least on track.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

producing and uploading an internet radio show...


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Studying as an engineer.
Haven't ridden a trail for 7 months now :'(


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Bikes in the the shop getting pivots and bearings serviced/replaced, fork and shock serviced and rear hub rebuilt. More money than I've ever spent in a shop for service but should be well worth it when done... 

I hope:eekster:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

having the BB replaced on my OCLV. thank goodness i have a back up in case it's not ready by friday


----------



## mozzyman (Jan 20, 2012)

Work, rain and snow. 47 minutes on stationary felt like 3 hrs this morning.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a fever and the flu, my body is so damn tired I can't even climb the stairs. Screw this fever crap I haven't had a fever in 20 years


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't believe this. A sore thumb because of using a shifter.

Explanation: after 5 years of FG/SS riding, I bought a geared Pugsley.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

kyttyra said:


> I can't believe this. A sore thumb because of using a shifter.
> 
> Explanation: after 5 years of FG/SS riding, I bought a geared Pugsley.


Need to learn how to shift boy.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Coaching basketball games all day.


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Late night School and Work Stop me 4 times a week..


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Holy thread revival...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Goat head in the front tire, needed to patch a tube up. Figured I'd take off the Gravity Dropper after over 4 years of service and send it in for a new cable and some R&R on some bushings and guides. Awesome reliable device. Thanks Wayne in Polson MT, you make great product.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Snow, rain, and goopy trails.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

separated shoulder blues


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

David C said:


> Holy thread revival...


You're right I shouldn't have revived it...it was so old. A whole 2 months. No one is gonna want to reply....oh wait...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> You're right I shouldn't have revived it...it was so old. A whole 2 months. No one is gonna want to reply....oh wait...


It's just that winter time is over by now and we don't need reasons why not riding. We need riding pics


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

(*nothing*) stopped me from riding today


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

2 mountain bikes and they are both in the shop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Winsecure (May 1, 2012)

Can't get my front derailleur adjusted properly. Have 10+ hours into trying to get it fixed, but no love. 

Tried posting a question on it in the Tools/repair section, but since I'm a noob on here, my post count is too low


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

A sick dog kept me from riding today.Typically it's work or Little League. 

Maybe later this afternoon.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

David C said:


> It's just that winter time is over by now and we don't need reasons why not riding. We need riding pics


Which is why people come in here to vent or complain about what stopped them from riding. That's life


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Cormac said:


> (*nothing*) stopped me from riding today


Try something original. All DB's are alike.


----------



## thelivingdead (May 8, 2012)

*Been a long week*

Smoke from that fire in New Mexaco, the/&:&$ wind............and general laziness

Edit so lazy that I couldn't get off the couch to use a real keyboard and spell Mexico right


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

GRADING FINALS!!! - Going to have to brake out the exer-bike and ironing board. 
https://www.cuyamaca.edu/steve.weinert/images/DSC06461.jpg


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

F**ing heat outside! It was 77F, but it feels like 91F..


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

if thats gonna keep you from riding you might as well just put the bike away for the summer...and summer isnt even here yet


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> F**ing heat outside! It was 77F, but it feels like 91F..


I live In Southern California.. where this week the temp hit 95F... and during the summer months it normally sits at right around 103-110F...so please stop complaining about 77 degrees..


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Which is why people come in here to vent or complain about what stopped them from riding. That's life


... I kept riding even during the winter. And I don't live anywhere south.


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Rain and wife bday.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

My broken fibula, tibia, and partially healed leg stopped me from riding today.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

giantone said:


> My broken fibula, tibia, and partially healed leg stopped me from riding today.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Had hernia surgery 3 days ago. out for a while.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

cervical stenosis (narrowing of the spinal canal in the neck) aggravated by trail work and a long r**d ride into a head wind. Today will do a ride on the trainer while watching Breaking Bad on DVD.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> Had hernia surgery 3 days ago. out for a while.


I feels ya bro

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

sandy vag

Well, that and it snowed most of the day. Tomorrow should be killer, though!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Snow. Cold Lazy.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

2 baseball and 2 soccer games


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a damn thing, rode 8 miles with my son.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

David C said:


> ... I kept riding even during the winter. And I don't live anywhere south.


Gold star on your big boy chart!


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

broken collar bone with 8 pens in it. hope to be back riding mid july


----------



## poowilliams (May 5, 2012)

(see attachment) stopped me from riding today.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

SavagePudDin said:


> I live In Southern California.. where this week the temp hit 95F... and during the summer months it normally sits at right around 103-110F...so please stop complaining about 77 degrees..


Heh - I saw it was going to be under 100 this weekend, and planned to ride as much as possible 
It's all what you're used to, I suppose. If it were 77 today, I'd probably need a long sleeved shirt


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

poowilliams said:


> (see attachment) stopped me from riding today.


Fair enough:thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Once again the answer is nothing.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

A hangover


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Two shoulder surgeries in 6 months stopped me.


----------



## vtelvr (Mar 9, 2011)

Waiting on my new wheelset to come in after doing this is keeping me from riding today. And even since Monday a week ago.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

The 5 or 6 times I went down yesterday


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Combination of work and heat. 

Seriously though, 77 degrees?!?!?!?! lmfao Supposed to hit 110 here the tail end of this week.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Dragon Boat Practice


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Let's see...house sitting for a friend - had to feed & water the 3 dogs, 2 pigs and 12 chickens (and myself too!); then off to a Dr appt; then off to my house to catch up on business emails, etc.; then off to the parent's house to take my Dad to his Dr's appt; then to the store, then back to the friend's to walk & feed & water the 3 dogs.


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Ankle sprain while playing golf........ :madman:


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

My stupid job............... at least for now. 

The evening is looking up for a quicky. Hey, 2 hrs is still 2 hrs.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Waiting for mud butt to stop.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

Two bent wheels and some back pain sustained during the wheel bending.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

A bullet wound


----------



## TreksterFueleX (Jul 28, 2009)

WarBoom said:


> A bullet wound


Yeah, I'm going to be the first and ask how the hell that happened?


----------



## AustinC435 (Apr 3, 2012)

Everything.. First it has been POURING all freaking day. Second, I don't have a road bike (although im looking into a Trek Madone 4.5 2011) so I use my MTN bike to ride on the roads and my treads are wearing thin so I dont want to lose my grip on the trails. Third, the park is a little over an hour and a half ride and im not doing that in a thunderstorm. 

Sucks I have been in a grumpy mood all day cause I did not ride :'(


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

TreksterFueleX said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be the first and ask how the hell that happened?


http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/gunshot-mnt-biking-injuries-worse-caution-graphic-images-792365.html


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Wing night, microbrews, and the gorgeous servers at the pub.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

A rash...not explaining any more


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

falconpunch79 said:


> A rash...not explaining any more


Was she at least hawt?


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing - I rode


----------



## The Experience (Feb 25, 2012)

*Kids, so I built a Lego Helmet*

Help me with this mountain bike trip to Idaho by going to the photo of my Lego Helmet. The helmet is worth your vote alone! Thanks.

Go here: bit.ly/KW1ul8 (mtbr won't let me make it a hotlink)
Click "Vote" on the bottom.

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

The Flu


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

Three damaged discs in March, eight weeks completely off the bike, over the long weekend I pushed myself too much. I did commute to work yesterday but today I'm in pain again


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Sprained Brachioradialis in both arms (lower arm sprain). It sucks, right when the weather starts to turn great! :madman:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

freaking all week of 90+ temps with humidity still rode with my son on the bmx bike....got all excited about the 60-70 temps that started yesturday unfortunately the day before while practicing manuals i went down and badly dislocated my big toe and chipped the bone....down for a few weeks and the weather right now is perfect for a fat guy like to bike in....


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

RandyBoy said:


> Goat head in the front tire


......tell me this is some kind of mtb slang that my newb brain can't figure out otherwise i want pics lol


----------



## Robmmprod (May 13, 2012)

You gotta fight...for your right...to biiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkeeeeee


----------



## sauerkrause (Apr 18, 2012)

dislocated rib and back pain stopped me from riding for 3 weeks and counting


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

rain, rain, and more rain. 3" of rain... Cold rain all weekend. Freaking rain...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Rest.... at my age, everything in moderation.


----------



## ripdogg1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Brake lever internals exploded while bleeding.


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

The effing weather.

And bones. And poop.


Lemme explain..

My bf and I built a couple trails by our place. The first one was completed early spring. The second one was finished yesterday, whilst I was at work. He got to ride it, I didn't. I was supposed to ride it with a friend today at noon, but alas, the sky is falling, and she bailed.

Normally i don't ride in the rain in a group bigger than 3, so we don't damage well packed trails. My trail is still all mashed potato-ie in texture, so what would i be ruining if I went out, by myself? Not really anything. So why don't I just go out alone?

Bones and poop. We found a mostly eaten rabbit leg on the new trail the other day, followed by two large piles of poop on the first trail and another bone. My boyfriend also found a deer skeleton that was picked clean on the trail he just finished. I'm thinking the rabbit leg could have been fox or coyote, and the deer was coyote. The poop could be bear, but most likely coyote. And there has been multple mountain lion sightings recently in my are (southern NH). 

I know it's silly, and I'm being a scaredy cat, but I really don't want to be eaten and then pooped out.

So we have rain, bones and poop.


----------



## EllsEpiffer (Apr 25, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Waiting for mud butt to stop.


Just ride your bike. I find it very difficult to fart with a saddle shoved up me bummy, so perhaps that'll hold the mud in?

:thumbsup:


----------



## bcelos (Jun 4, 2012)

lots of rain


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah high winds, flooding, a couple inches of rain and temps about 30 degrees below normal stopped me from riding. And its my friggin' birthday. I always ride on my birthday.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

90 miles of single track in 3 days...just a bit more than my arse could handle


----------



## mtdrew (May 29, 2008)

inguinal hernia repair recovery. Haven't been on the bike since April 21st. Surgeon wants me to wait until the 21st of this month before I even get on a bike to do very light riding.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

sprained foot kept me off the bike for nearly 3 weeks...had a short ride last sunday, was awesome, if a bit unfit feeling...now I have the bloody flu!!! Aaaarrrggghhhh....hack,sniffle,cough!


----------



## eekabug (Dec 4, 2011)

being bummed about breakup w g/f and too lazy to get off my fat ass.


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

a cracked rear triangle stopped me from riding today 
and i wont be riding anytime soon since i cant afford a new frame right now and im not currently employed...
being a single parent doesent help either lol


----------



## Three08 (Jun 7, 2012)

105 Outside


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

school and not being near my bikes prevented me. only 1.5 weeks.


----------



## tjsmith08 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rain*

and mud....lots of MUD


----------



## backpacker0005 (Dec 3, 2011)

A combination of the heat in Texas and working too many hours.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

kwikshift said:


> Two bent wheels and some back pain sustained during the wheel bending.


You p_u_s_s_y. Bend the wheels back and suck it up.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

RIVER29 said:


> 90 miles of single track in 3 days...just a bit more than my arse could handle


Just stand the whole time. What is up with all the wimps on this board this week!!!


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

2.63563849523 inches of rain and counting. Watching Big Bang Theory until it dries up.


----------



## XLR99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Back pain. All of our trails are in awesome shape right now, and I've ridden maybe 5 miles since January, and that was with my daughter at timid 8y/o girl speed. I don't even try to keep up with the 12 y/o; he eventually comes back to find and heckle us.
The good news is that I discovered that slow, low impact riding hurts less than walking for me right now. Not much of a workout, but it beats sitting on the couch drinking beer.


----------



## seedy (Feb 13, 2009)

Trail Work.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Yesterday I broke a chain, fixed it, less than 30 seconds later I hit a root at a horrible angle hard and launched me into a tree. I get up, legs jacked up so I'm walkig it off and I ran out of water. Hurting this.morning and yesterdays ride just overall sucked. Today I rest. No rides  at least it gives me time to do maintenance on 2 friends bikes I promised I would tune.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

48 degrees, pouring rain and a clean bike. We've had a lousy blast of Juneuary weather in the PNW that is supposed to end by Sunday. 
I've ridden enough cold, muddy days over the last nine months. I can wait...


----------



## Desert_Rat (Dec 5, 2009)

Double hernia surgery last Monday will keep me off the bike for at least month. I got one good ride in the day before though.


----------



## drelyt (Oct 23, 2011)

Fork seals need to be replaced and new hydro lines need to be shortened and bled


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

broken free hub


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

XLR99 said:


> Not much of a workout, but it beats sitting on the couch drinking beer.


You sure Clark?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

forest fire :madman:


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Work and a 2 year old.


----------



## TxtC27 (May 31, 2012)

Rain/not wanting to tear up the trails more when they're muddy and mess em up for other people around here. Gonna try and get out on Thursday or Saturday. Hopefully both.


----------



## Thaddeus Floodgate (Jun 5, 2012)

Smoke and fire.


----------



## Grass hopper (Jun 13, 2012)

Nothing's stopping me so far, but there is one thing stopping me from riding my preferred, but not yet assembled bike, and that is that it isn't assembled yet, but I don't have all the parts for it and don't know what parts to get... as In, sizes and all of that. frustrating. And I need to have ten posts on this forum to post a thread with links and pics in it. (to ask for help)


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

2" rain and sore legs, but not in that order...


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

A piece of broken glass stopped me from riding today. It is the same piece of glass that stopped me from riding tomorrow. I hit a broken jar with both tyres just circling near the trail head while waiting for the group. Cuts 3-4 cm long, I won't risk riding with these tyres patched. Even with all my old man's tendency to stock up on everything, I have only one spare at home. Nowhere to get another one until the Sunday (weekend in my part of the world is Fri and Sat). Well, it is too hot to ride anyway, I live near a beach, the sea is warm, turquoise and inviting. The grapes are green that is............3 rides in a row missed, Wed is my riding day beside weekend, and on this Wed I had to fix a couple of things at home.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Smoke from a fire west of us is making the air quality unhealthy.


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Clavicle break last saturday 1/3 into ride. surgery to put humpety dummy back togeather last night. looks like back to the trainer for a while.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

(Pouring rain and high winds) stopped me from riding this weekend!!!
Had a bikepacking trip planned...no chance in this.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

My broken elbow and damaged forearm tendons...


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

A little trail love. 3 miles of weed eating or may be a little more. AEDC for those that have been there. Denny and I have been cleaning the trail up for those of us that do ride to enjoy riding just a little more.


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

Class for work. I was forced to attend on my day off. Sometimes it sucks being salary....


----------



## c1rca491 (Jan 25, 2011)

hemorrhoid. Hurts so bad. Can barely sit without pain


----------



## East_Mosquitoville (Feb 26, 2004)

*(Heat) stopped me from riding today*

(Heat) stopped me from riding today


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Cake from last night. And I'll do it again.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Boobs. But its not all that bad, they're still fun.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

This from my first road bike accident last Saturday.


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

Jesus!!! What the hell happened there? You can't post a pic like that and not tell the story.....


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=795679


----------



## OveR (May 8, 2006)

Flu (and a wedding) stopped me from riding today.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

OveR said:


> Flu (and a wedding) stopped me from riding today.


If you had the flu (as in influenza) you wouldn't be posting on MTBR.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Trail maintenance.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Having some work done on my front fork


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

A couple of ladies didnt like my hooliganism around town. Tryed to stop me from the destruction of my urban assault!


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

a 5k with my family this morning kept me from riding today.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

work.....I rode from about 0300-0400 today and will again after work but right now when it's sunny and not overly hot I'm at work.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

argibson said:


> View attachment 705765
> 
> 
> This from my first road bike accident last Saturday.


DUDE! Thats really bad!! Glad your okay but how in the hell??? Come on tell us!!!!


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

The flu stopped me from riding today....and yesterday, and probably tomorrow as well. Luckily I can read about MTBs on the internet to hold me over


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Thx. Yes, it is terrible. Check the link to another thread I posted a few posts back...links to the story.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Wife works as a wedding photographer. Gone all weekend with 2 year old son, and no family to take him for a little while.

It's cool. He's fun.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Well, it didn't stop me from riding today, but it will stop me from riding tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I strained (hopefully that is all) my achilles tendon. I did this once before and ended up in a boot for 6 weeks. I am really hoping a day or two of taking it easy will be all I need. Worst part is, I was done with the 10 mile ride and came off the back of the bike doing a wheelie at somewhat high speed in the parking lot. :madman:


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

The McDonalds Smoothie I had yesterday kept me from riding today and it looks like I won't be riding tomorrow either. It seemed like it tasted different, but it didn't occur to me that something was wrong with it. Last time I buy one of those. I hope my digestive tract recovers soon.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

NismoGriff said:


> Well, it didn't stop me from riding today, but it will stop me from riding tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I strained (hopefully that is all) my achilles tendon. I did this once before and ended up in a boot for 6 weeks. I am really hoping a day or two of taking it easy will be all I need. Worst part is, I was done with the 10 mile ride and came off the back of the bike doing a wheelie at somewhat high speed in the parking lot. :madman:


doh! guess that means you dont wanna ride tuesday? lol

hope you feel better.


----------



## valentinobv (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad weather...but bad comes also with something good, the temperatures are a little lower now. Can't stand very good the heat. (30 degrees).
Argibson, dude...when I saw the picture...daaamn, man...I stand and think that I could be in the same or even worse situation when I crashed on 14th of June. I'm almost recovered, still feel some pain on the side I've had the contact with the asphalt. Anyway, no crash is good and I hope that you will recover soon. God be with you. 
All the best to all and hope, no crashes or other injuries at all 
Vali


----------



## Wcsting (Apr 21, 2012)

Tropical Storm Debbie stopped me riding today


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing stopped me from riding today. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Took a spill yesterday coming down a hill a little fast. It wasn't too bad of a wreck but I'm a little sore.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Wcsting said:


> Tropical Storm Debbie stopped me riding today


Same here. Damn rain, killin my stoke.:madman:


----------



## toddpoole (Aug 11, 2003)

rain


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

This heat! or maybe the humidity


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

It stopped me from riding the last couple days...Doing a diesel conversion on a GTI so my wife has a fuel-efficient and (sort of) fun to drive commuter vehicle:


----------



## cuda440 (Jun 14, 2012)

My truck blew up.

OK, so it didn't totally blow up, but it made some pretty bad noises when a rocker nut stripped of the stud and the rocker slammed against the valve cover. I'll have her buttoned back up and running faster than ever by the end of the weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Worst migraine I have ever had - never had one before.... don't want one again.. 
(and I think i will never ride the road again after that shot a few posts back)... ew


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

The fact that i gotta wait till august to buy a new bike *sighs* itll be worth it though


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Non stop, soul destroying, enthusiasm sapping pounding rain.

Again.

3 weeks since I last rode. If I am not at work, it's pissing down, thundering pouring rain.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Soreness from yesterday's ride. It was a good one though.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Broken seat post halted last nights ride.

106º will stop my Saturday out-of-state ride, but we'll still go early morning locally.


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

The wedding I'm a groomsmen in tomorrow and the the recognition that Murphy's Law dictates that I would get hurt in some visually apparent way.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

Wildfires, closed trails, closed roads, smoke, excessive heat.

Wait, there was one trail open and I hit it early!


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stuck in the office...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Broken spoke / bent rim. Off to pick up spoke today, will true wheel tonight hopefully. New wheelset ordered already as well. Stock Specialzied wheels suck! Why a 2000+ dollar bike would come with cheap wheels is something I'll never understand.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

The heat. I was not built to be outside much past 85 degrees


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

Six days over 100 degrees. Not a big deal for someone in AZ ... but a very big deal when you live in TN.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Or georgia...


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

same here only in missouri last 2 weeks we've been setting record temps +humidity


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Ohio. 100+ for days. I still went out yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PolishExperiment (May 14, 2011)

Unfortunately outside was too hot and humid, plus, I was riding this instead.










Might get back on the bike next week when temps cool down... or not.


----------



## thebrooder (Jun 1, 2011)

Bibs still wet from the laundry


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

It decided to rain as soon as I left work.


----------



## Tahoeenduro (Feb 25, 2012)

This


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

$%^!%, I not riding for all the wrong reasons!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Tahoeenduro said:


> This


Oh I think I'd skip riding (my bike) for that too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd just like to be back in the saddle again.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavy rain and cold temps...


----------



## hunt3r (Jul 10, 2012)

Incredibly high temperatures stopped me from riding today.I live in Mostar and it was the hottest city in Europe last week.It was 40 degrees celsius in shade.


----------



## jyanz (Jul 10, 2011)

Rained for the last two days. Trails are soaked.


----------



## croboy (Jun 26, 2012)

it's been raining for days now. today (after my work) was cloudy but no rain. i took my chance...i made just some 5 km when the rain started again...friday the thirteenth...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

jyanz said:


> Rained for the last two days. Trails are soaked.


Same. I've been looking forward to having Friday off all week but the trails are unrideable. Unfortunately I'm sure some people hit the trails and created ruts and grooves I'll be cursing next week.


----------



## M5Tucker (Aug 8, 2011)

A badly herniated disk & pinched nerves down my right leg (from a crash in May) and recovering from the subsequent surgery last week has kept me off the bike & away from trailwork for awhile, and will continue to do so. This was supposed to be my Northstar weekend, and I missed a trip to Kern to ride Cannell with a few friends last month. Weak!


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Today it was heat (mainly) and our tradition to go out kayaking once in awhile. Chilly water was so tempting.............unlike biking in hot humid weather.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

[bottle] flu and no one else to go with... just didn't feel like going it alone today.


----------



## ymduhh (Aug 30, 2008)

I wasn't able to ride because of the work I was putting on the bike. Making a custom fishing rack, hope to finish Tom. To be able to ride around.


----------



## Konarider15 (Jun 21, 2011)

I havent been able to ride because of a concussion. Man they suck.


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

spacebull1 said:


> I never ride if it's 100 +..


i never ride if its above 98.6f :madmax:


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Homework

doesn't need much explanation  Next year will be my last year of school, but this year we have school till 20th of July.


----------



## B_Mental (Jul 15, 2012)

Days of rain make for 0% motivation !


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Broken hand


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Replacing a leaky water heater. Woohoo! :skep:


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I woke up with a nasty pain in my gut yesterday morning that got worse as the day went. 90 degrees outside and I am shaking because I am so cold, certainly sounds like an infection. Head off to urgent care and get a diagnosis of infected prostate gland. That will stop me from riding for the next several days.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Broken rib, 4 to 6 weeks.

Busted it fishing of all things, mis-timed taking my hand off the seat I was hanging onto, dipped into a deep swell, and jammed my chest on the seat frame hardware. 

30 years of doing crazy a$$ crap, no broken bones till this. 

Bah.


----------



## ppokit (Oct 9, 2011)

Concussion.

Crashed last week - landed on my head. Helmet broken, knee bashed up too.
Thought I was OK, but a day later started getting headaches.
Got checked out & confirmed concussion.

Only now, 11 days later have headaches eased.
Ready to get back in the saddle, but now its raining!!
Yuck!!


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Hurricane Isaac preperations.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Sick wife. Staying home and doting.


----------



## GlennW (Jun 25, 2012)

My having to drive across the UK with 2 airport drop-off's en route and being met with another day of p1$$ing rain when I made it back home!


Hopefully looking a bit better for tomorrow


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Job interview


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

10 straight hours of torrential rain...so far. 

I had a 65 day streak going, now I am tropically depressed


----------



## southernfriedg8r (Jun 5, 2008)

Nap


----------



## MoMoney (Aug 28, 2012)

Separated shoulder.

Took a nasty tumble but will be back in 5 weeks!


----------



## OCFry (Sep 6, 2011)

12 mile hike 3000' vert yesterday...


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*$hit!*

broken hand....will have surgery next tuesday to pin and plate it. probably out for 6-8 weeks:madman::madmax:


----------



## Sam-IntenseCustServ (Aug 22, 2012)

3rd degree concussion, cracked ribs, bruised hip, and several large scrapes


----------



## Roanoke4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sex. It was unexpected at the time. And worth it.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely nothing, leaving within the hour


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yard work and getting kids ready to go back to school. On the bright side, they will be in school soon, leaving me free to ride more


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Tall grass that needs to be mowed due to the large amounts of summer rain here in Dallas. Usually I don't mow after June until september.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

For me, the question should be, "What's been keeping you from doing everything else?" 

Mountain biking.


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

general soreness


----------



## markch (Jul 12, 2012)

Work. Had time for a quick run at lunchtime, though!


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Waiting for post lady to deliver my new pivot bearings


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I rode today. Early AM ride....but some wet roots on several uphill sections "stopped me" and forced me to hike-a-bike. And I still almost fell walking over the damp roots! Man do I hate the exposed roots!


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Hurricane Isaac. Effin rain.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a damn thing stopped me from riding
today. I had a great 20 mile ride in 90 degree
weather.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Took a savage pedal to the knee, nice bone bruise is keeping me at bay


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Grinderz said:


> Took a savage pedal to the knee, nice bone bruise is keeping me at bay


I used to be a cyclist like you. Then I took a pedal to the knee.

---

4 Thorns and a sharp stick stopped me from riding MORE today...


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Wok da dog

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

Millfox said:


> I used to be a cyclist like you. Then I took a pedal to the knee.


 If you hadn't said it, I would have.

I have got to get Skyrim again.

Getting pumped at the gym stopped me from riding today. Rides come later this week.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Went bike shopping for my wife the past two days so no time to ride.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Cocaine overdose. 



Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## footballboi12 (Sep 3, 2012)

my friend didnt want to go and i dont like riding alone


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Blew out my back sliding down a slide with my daughter on friday, killed my epic mtn bike plans for this weekend and pretty much made me act like I was 90. There's always next weekend!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Smoke*

Cough:









Satellite image from 4:45 yesterday, when it actually wasn't too bad here. I planned to ride over lunch today, and my bike is on my vehicle outside, but it's gnarly out. Based on visibility guidelines, I think we're solidly in the 'unhealthy' category now.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

This guy just pounded my a$$ into the ground at the Garmisch Fat Tire Festival in Germany this weekend. It appears nothing has kept him from riding. Rock on dude.


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Social obligations. I actually have to see people, and not just the trees in the forest.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Tired legs and a bike that badly needs cleaning will stop me today. Tomorrow however ......


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

bolt that holds my seat on snapped in half yesterday while riding. SS conversion will start tonight and hopefully be ready for the weekend.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

A cracked rib that I got for being considerate will keep me from riding for a while. Yesterday I moved to the side of the trail on a fast decent to let a faster rider pass because I didn't want to slow him down before a sudden climb. My front tire washed out and down I went, right into some trees.
I take the full blame for my mistake because I could have made him wait to pass in a better spot, but the thing that bothered me the most is, he saw the whole thing happen and the ****** bag went past and rode away without a word. Most riders around here will ask if you're ok if you're even just stopped along the trail. Some people...
The ridiculous part is, I was holding back a bit on that ride because I didn't want to mess myself up before my son gets married in a few days. It almost worked.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Nothin' kept me from riding today. I got in a fun, short ride at lunch on some decent single track that is only 5 min ride from the office. Yesterday was a road ride at lunch and tomorrow will be some great, techy singletrack after work, followed by a burrito and beer.

I built a new bike over the winter and neglected to do the maintenance and minor repairs on my old bike. This week I got the old bike running again, so I took it for a test ride today. Now I have a nice backup/loaner!


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Not as bad as most of you, just a broken finger.

Worst thing is, it happened at work, and I was really debating using a day of vacation to just go biking all day instead since I still had my 2 weeks entirely. Now I'm using it sitting here, away from work, haha.


----------



## Burto (Mar 10, 2012)

Smoke, western Montana is blowing up, it sucks. I think I'm starting to get fat from lack of riding.


----------



## Bueller89 (Jul 7, 2012)

That awesome moment when you walk into the garage and suddenly your tire is flat


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

45 years of cycling didn't protect me from every health problem. I had one, it required surgery, and I lost my entire summer of riding. Fortunately, what I had won't come back and kill me in a couple of years.

That was more time off the bike than when I broke my leg skating in a pool 33 years ago, when I was half my present age. Got back on the bike the other day and immediately tackled one of the longest steep hills around, just to see if I could still ride up it. I did, but a long way off my personal record.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Haven't ridden all week after hulk smashing every bike in my garage. I managed to lose a pivot bolt on my trail bike ($160 mistake, thanks Specialized!) and ovalized the head tube on my hard tail. Depression and fatness are setting in.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been playing a lot of soccer... a lot. My legs usually hurt and I'm too tired to do anything else in between games/practice. But today that's not my excuse. Today I took my son to his soccer practice. Don't underestimate how gratifying it can be watching your offspring do something they're good at and enjoy. I'll get back on the bike soon enough


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My girlfriend


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

BEER!!!!I needed a few and it wnet from afew to a bunch!!!!! No excuse but dam I'm F'ed up.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Bike in the shop 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eviltweak (Jul 29, 2011)

Broken fibula, i don't think any explanation is needed.


----------



## cmdrbike (Aug 27, 2009)

Working on submissions for art show. 3am bedtime does not equate to 9am ride time. Soon.. maybe, right?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Bike is in the shop getting the brakes tuned (Free adjustments for a year). Cannot wait to get it back and shred with my new upgrades. I cut the fork, installed the crown race and starnut, installed the fork, installed the BB7's, and installed the wheelset and tires and crank, but for some reason I couldn't get the BB7's dialed in lol.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

A sudden increase in haters. I integrate my video hobby with cycling. Part of the fun of a ride for me is to record all my road and mtb climbing sufferfests, but the childish hatred that started recently made me say fcuk it (that link I embedded is just one example ) I'm not spending all that time and money on gas so a bunch of keyboard commandos who may or may not even ride can bash my work. I'll just take a ride locally on pavement and save the gas and wear and tear on my truck, thank you very much!

People have different tastes. If I don't like something, I click stop and move on. It's the adult thing to do. No stupid trolling comments, no dislike button. Constructive criticism does not mean taking the lazy, cowardly way out and hitting that troll-down button. Leave an intelligent response. Don't flame the uploader of the video and/or call them names. I thought I left that behind when I graduated from high school.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Work and rain.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

A friggin head cold.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

my bottom bracket starting to fail


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Weekend riding ruined by rain...and work.

It's amazing that so much of the US is being affected by a drought, and it won't stop raining around here.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

freighttrainuphill said:


> A sudden increase in haters. I integrate my video hobby with cycling. Part of the fun of a ride for me is to record all my road and mtb climbing sufferfests, but the childish hatred that started recently made me say fcuk it (that link I embedded is just one example ) I'm not spending all that time and money on gas so a bunch of keyboard commandos who may or may not even ride can bash my work. I'll just take a ride locally on pavement and save the gas and wear and tear on my truck, thank you very much!
> 
> People have different tastes. If I don't like something, I click stop and move on. It's the adult thing to do. No stupid trolling comments, no dislike button. Constructive criticism does not mean taking the lazy, cowardly way out and hitting that troll-down button. Leave an intelligent response. Don't flame the uploader of the video and/or call them names. I thought I left that behind when I graduated from high school.


You're going to let a single comment from some random dude on the internet get you down? C'mon man, the internet these days is crawling with idiots and trolls.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

School work. Grad school is robbing me of precious bicycle time.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> You're going to let a single comment from some random dude on the internet get you down? C'mon man, the internet these days is crawling with idiots and trolls.


Like I said, the link I embedded is just *one* example. There have been several incidents. One of them even got to the point where I had to block the user. He kept spamming my steep road hill climb videos with accusations that I was lying about the steepness of the hill. Nothing I said would convince him otherwise.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Like I said, the link I embedded is just *one* example. There have been several incidents. One of them even got to the point where I had to block the user. He kept spamming my steep road hill climb videos with accusations that I was lying about the steepness of the hill. Nothing I said would convince him otherwise.


If you're having fun riding and making the videos that's all that matters brother.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> If you're having fun riding and making the videos that's all that matters brother.


Sister 

I know you're right, but I have to be in the right frame of mind to put out the near-maximum effort that it will take for me to climb that hill that I currently have a QOM on (only because there's only one other woman who's climbed it so far). I want to do better this time, because the first time I climbed it I dabbed and stalled out a bunch of times.


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

Broken hand and a man-cold stopped me from riding today. It sucks because winter comes early around here.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Not a damned thing!
I put in a couple of hours on freshly sprinkled and some snowed on trails and loved every second. Just showered and ate half a pizza, now it's the sofa for the Bronco's game then it's the old fart sack and at least 8 hours. 
How good is my life?


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

Rain this afternoon, and the inability to get my lazy ass up this morning...


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

*spinal surgery*

twelve weeks ago, fusion with hardware at L5.I am commuting, no off road yet.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Didn't get to ride for the past week and I don't mind a bit because my son got married to a wonderful woman this weekend, the weather was perfect, the reception really rocked, everyone had a great time and I'm *still* smilin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Working a double shift. I did get a nice ride in yesterday thou.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Hemorrhoid


----------



## zendog (Jun 25, 2011)

The Man


----------



## Philip Clemmons (Sep 20, 2012)

Shopping for a new bike!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

School work.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Smoke, again. Blech.


----------



## Scatman (Sep 20, 2012)

Had to work on finding a job.

I just moved to CO and though I've been having fun and riding, I really need a job so I can stay and here ride more. I thought that was more important today. Plus I did 40 miles the other day on my 40th birthday.


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Smoke, smoke and more smoke!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Its been perfect riding weather but has decided instead of a drought that it wants to rain every couple days so now my local trails are nice and swampy and i am stuck on the greenways


----------



## ThatGuy88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Broken clavical obtained from last time out riding might keep you out of the saddle for a little


----------



## Burto (Mar 10, 2012)

So sick of the smoke. I haven't ridden in almost a month.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The rain. Its been such a beautiful summer, almost forgot what a downpour was like. Even close knobbed southwest style tires fit the bill here this year.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Burto said:


> So sick of the smoke. I haven't ridden in almost a month.


I'm out of town today, and brought my bike to try riding somewhere new, but the smoke is even worse here. Ugh. I may decide I don't care though. Getting antsy in the pantsy since I haven't ridden since Tuesday.


----------



## Buckley29er (Jan 10, 2012)

Had to go to Denver for business, got sick from the plane ride, been sick for four days.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Being out of a bike...

(Only one more day till I pick up my new one!)


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

School, work, leaving tomorrow for a week at the beach........the list goes on.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

4+ torn ligaments around my 4th and 5th metatarsal.


----------



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

A crippling hangover.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Flat tire!
Took a day and a half to complete the tubeless conversion.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I converted to tubeless today too, but that's not my excuse.

I didn't ride today because I used my window of time to do a little trail work










I've been dying to see if this old rototiller would be any help with bench cutting. The answer was yes! You still need to go back and hand work it, but it is pretty easy with the soil loosened up.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^great reason to not ride!

My in-laws are in town so I'm not riding, in the interest of self and marriage preservation


----------



## jessebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Work. Problems keep popping up right when it's time to leave.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Had a cold last week.. Rode Friday and Sunday and now my cold has turned into a sinus infection. Head feels like it weighs 100lbs. Gonna come home and rest after work the next few nights.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Some Persian food that didn't go over well with my stomach.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting dark too quickly. Can't afford a nice light set, and still waiting on my blinker to arrive...


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgot my helmet at home


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last ride killers have been: snapped a rim in a DH race, lost my gloves in that very race so i´ve been riding without a proper grip and, oh yes... RAIN. In my country there hasn't been an entire week rain-free since like april. It´s fvcking frustrating.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

owtdorz said:


> Flat tire!
> Took a day and a half to complete the tubeless conversion.


This was the same for me, and also a back strain.


----------



## dgreene2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

Work

I'm the Director of a Long-Term Care Pharmacy and my work week usually ranges from 50-80 hours. Half the time it's dark when I go in and dark when I get off. That and my wife is 8 months pregnant, but I guess I'm partially to blame for that right?  I bought a Minewt 750 about a month ago to avoid this problem but I've only been able to use it once so far. I still get out and ride about once a week so I'm happy, all things considered.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Kidney stones and a lumbar strain... At the same time!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Work, its really getting in the way of my hobbies.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

A sore wrist from a rather unfortunate OTB last weekend.


----------



## MoTec (Jul 25, 2012)

Rain. Just rain.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

School work. Can't do any biking. Even on weekends!


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Neuro appointment with the wife.....Boooooooo!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Dagnabbit rain!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I did a test ride in the rain today but no real rides yet. It turns out that bike shopping on a rainy Saturday makes the sales people eager to make a deal.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

My bike is in the wrong country 
_Might_ be getting it in 3 weeks. But can't ride for ~5 weeks anyway due to exams. I'm losing my mind over here! Jogging and city-bike riding is not scratching the itch at all...


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Spent 7 hours doing trail work in preperation for a 12hr race next weekend. I've actually spent more time on the trails working than riding this past month. It's almost as much fun as riding, and I get to enjoy nice clear trails when I do get out and ride!

Some of the work is prepping for the winter (reroutes to avoid low spots, fixing minor damage from summer storms, etc). So hopefully it'll translate to more ride time over the winter.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Smoked a few teeth on my crank... Waiting for the RaceFace replacement to arrive!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

About a week ago, I was meeting a friend at 4:00 at the local trails.

I really wanted to ride.

I pull in, and my phone rings. It's my buddy to tell me his car just got totaled, and could I come and pick him up, transfer all his crap into my van, and drive him home.

That all took a lot longer than I thought, and with an evening obligation, that nixed my ride :madman:

Oh well. What are friends for?

SPP


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

Homework. This whole school thing is overrated.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

I already rode to school and back twice today, didn't feel like taking the mtb out this evening.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Working from dark until dark... still haven't ventured into night riding.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Going out of town

Went out of town this weekend.

I actually took the bike with me. 
However, considering I live in the mountains of WNC in the middle of some of the best trails in the US and I was vacationing in Savannah Ga where it is flat, I didn't do a lot of riding. After 5 miles and no elevation change, I was ready to slit my wrists just for entertainment. Took the bike back to the truck and swore to never take my bike back to Savannah ever again.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Sep 2, 2012)

Sprained thumb... and rain

Still recovering from a bit of an accident, and it was raining  Yay ninth post! One more!


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Pulled hamstring. Worst part is it happened now when I have a week off work and planned to ride every day, and had just installed new bars and dropper post. Have to wait this one out so I don't go making it worse


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Rain*

RAIN. &@!#%*RAIN. And the day before that, and the day before that, too. And tomorrow.

Damn the Rain.

Damn the rain.

Damn the RAIN.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

More F'n rain, just rain.


----------



## Autocycle (Aug 5, 2012)

Had the Flu all weekend. :-(


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Shin splints (and hopefully not a fracture) from running and a loose front hub on my Outlaws (Azonic replacing).


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Soaking rain and drowned trails kept my butt off the bike today...


----------



## bike biker (Sep 24, 2012)

My own bike stopped me. On hs a broken chain and the other te deraillur


----------



## JerBear007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm resting the strained wrist in hopes that I can ride most of the 3 day weekend pain-free.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just went through the entire bike, all lubed and greased, no more noises, no more creeks. Had a few hours of free time, perfect day, leaves changing colors, mid-day no other riders. Gonna be one of the last shorts and t-shirts riding days until next summer, which in WI is 7-8 months from now  , kind of a bummer.

Out enjoying this perfect day when I a call from wife, who says she made an appt. for our sick pug in 30 min., f my life. Drop everything to get him there, then drop a $100 for some pills for him, because I care.

Anyone want a pug?

_A poem by jonshonda_


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*ooops*


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

That'll buff out^^


----------



## Trek3900 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maintenance, I'm installing a new crankset.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

jaycastlerock said:


> View attachment 728165
> 
> 
> View attachment 728166


That's the scariest "shocker" I've ever seen. Not too sure the lady's will like that one. (BTDT, doesn't look like ya chipped the bone though so be grateful for that. I got a cool "X" mark and bumped out knuckle where they reattached my tendon.)









Back on-topic...

Kid. She's refusing to ride in the baby trailer anymore since "Daddy go too fast, Mommy only" and of course, Mommy's @ work and no babysitter. :/


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

That finger injury looks like a lot of pain...:eekster:


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

My girlfriends crazy family issues stopped me from riding wednesday, thursday, today and probably tomorrow. And probably more


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I had to use the good weather today to change out the thermostat and a coolant line on my Saab 900 turbo before the cold weather sets in. Job was a success but now its cold and drizzly and wish I'd gotten a ride in while it was nice.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

What year is your SAAB?? Don't mean to hijack this thread! ....


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Its a '97, so at least its half-Saab


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

breckenridge said:


> Its a '97, so at least its half-Saab


Yeah the GM years... Ours were all prior to that fiasco..GM really screwed up a once great brand...:madmax:

Ok back to the regular schedule...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

...just wasn't in the mood today.


----------



## Acerty (Jun 18, 2012)

Been sick with bronchitis since friday, haven't been able to do anything aside cough up a lung every time I try to move. Really hurt when I figured out I wouldn't be able to get out on the 2 nice days we have had so far in 2 weeks. Also, reading a lot of the threads on here is really making me restless.


----------



## Frosted Flakes (Aug 23, 2012)

Freaking contractor ripping through a gas main! Had to work overtime to weld it back together! I am so jones to ride right now, its dark and raining like cats and dogs!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

WD40 overspray onto new brake pads.

Not doing that again!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes said:


> Freaking contractor ripping through a *gas main*! Had to work overtime to *weld it back together!* I am so jones to ride right now, its dark and raining like cats and dogs!


What....how....that can't be??? I hope you mean JB weld, cause I wouldn't want that job.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Sunlight dish soap all over hubs, crank, and brake pads stopped me from riding today. I thought it would clean my bike but it didn't. It sucks. Really, it does.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

This little guys has been stopping me since 9/18 ....... may bet in a quick 2 hours on Saturday, but we'll see..........


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Rain.....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

POURING freakin' rain and gnarly lightning strikes stopped me from doing much of anything today! :madmax:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

750 mile drive.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

My damn work... again.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

Nooky!!!!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

winchboy said:


> Nooky!!!!


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

Busy with work /


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing! had a great ride with my roadie brother, and he actually did very well.

but tomorrow a 100% chance of rain will stop me :/


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Juat another west coaster that has rain.


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

Yesterday I attended an MTB event, but after just 20km my chain broke and I had no chain tool with me on that occasion. So I had to push the bike to the start / finish line.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Nasty, cold rain and lots of it stopped me from riding yesterday and this morning. Got a few miles in after work, but before dark on Friday, though!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

raaaaaaaaaainnnnnnnnnnnn

but I'm going tomorrow :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## linken711 (Sep 21, 2012)

Work day ends @ 17:00, home 30 mins later, dark outside @ 18:30. Hard to ride during work days when you dont have any bike lights yet...

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ogie (Oct 5, 2012)

*Work and pumpkins*

Busy day at work wrapping up tax season and then helping my wife at the first night of the Circleville Pumpkin Show kept me from riding today. Likely spend more time the next few days scouting new trail locations than riding. I've got 150 acres of wooded rolling hills and farmland to play with.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

producing an internet radio show and an afternoon nap...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

live in Vantucky and it is an hour ride anywhere. Road riding a lot


----------



## cnsaguy (Mar 28, 2005)

Tacoing my front tire last weekend.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

*@#[email protected]#%@ rain stopped me from riding today*

:madman:


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Nothing... Did a 15 mile loop as my first ride back after kidney stones.


----------



## gimpy407 (Aug 8, 2012)

Enlarged spleen.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Seeing a friend i haven't seen in years.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

@#$%#$#@%# Rain!!!

last week and this week Thursdays ride both called due to rain...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nothing


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Snow


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

3" of snow


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

No bike. Still getting a cracked carbon frame replaced....hopefully by next week I shall have my bike back.


----------



## LinkWVUin FL (Oct 15, 2012)

Work... /thread.
Honestly who came up with the idea that working 5 days a week at a minimum of 8-9 hours a day should be the norm???


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

My broken right arm from going otb last sunday.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

This crash from Tuesday has me still off the bike...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

My 2 year old girl and 5 week old boy have made it quite hard to get on the bike........little too much guilt to tell the wife "i wanna go for a ride" Hopefully soon though......


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

cw50must said:


> My broken right arm from going otb last sunday.


That photo screams out that it would not end well for the rider...you I assume... Heal and you'll be ripping it up in about 6 or 7 weeks..


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Stupid work on a Saturday and rain for the last two days has turned the trails into swamps.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Not a bloody thing stopped us today!  It was a wee bit nippy when we started out, about 39 degrees...but it and we warmed up quickly!


----------



## unbalanced (Jul 26, 2010)

Rain (clay based soil + rain = slippery as ice) and hangover.


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

im stuck "not" working in balkanabat , turkmenistan. 

The mountains look so inviting ....its not happening though , the lack of food means i might just keel over if i went for a run (no bike here )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

The weather,I don't like riding in rain,and my old injuries don't like colder temps...as I type it's >39 degrees and pouring rain,supposed to get colderand turn to snow (now snow is fun to ride in,but I digress )


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Hurricane Sandy has stopped my riding in the last two days.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

. . . .my job. . . .boooo


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

Remicade infusion took up my time today


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

This stopped me from going the distance. On a newly rebuilt/tuned Reba, no less. Time to go have a few words with my lbs mechanic...


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Trails closed because Hurricane Sandy knocked a jillion trees down stopped me from riding today.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nothing


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

my little bambino


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

my shoulder


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I had to ride our Tandem Cruiser with my fiance'.
Especially since she allowed me to buy a new bike Saturday.
2012 Salsa Spearfish


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I need a fatbike.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

(_Nothing_) stopped me from riding today


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

Trail maintenance stopped me from riding today. I was just too exhausted to ride after. I didnt want to be that guy that crashed out because he was tired and got lazy.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Epic storm cut my ride short today.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Work.. Work.. Work! I never work weekends but was on a big project that launched this weekend. Just got home at 1am. Still waiting by my phone for any calls from my Europe office colleagues. Got tomorrow off for veterans day but still on call until Europe markets close. Fck.. Fck.. Fck.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Broken pulley on rear derailleur...courtesy of the chain I unnecessarily broke apart and screwed up while fixing the front derailleur that the LBS screwed up


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

CCMTB said:


> This stopped me from going the distance. On a newly rebuilt/tuned Reba, no less. Time to go have a few words with my lbs mechanic...


Fire the LBS and do it yourself...It is really not that hard to do, albeit a bit messy with the oil, but plenty of U-Tube vids to show you how to. Nothing ticks me off more than to pay a pro and have them mess it up...


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

No truck, no shoes, no gloves, and a handfull of bike problems....


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Bad cold. Head feels like a pumpkin on a broom stick.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Work, rain, after effects of rain.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

A 15 page research paper for school is preventing me from riding today! Yay! for school when every body else has the day off!


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Failed King ring drive


----------



## _Fernando (Nov 12, 2012)

A Hangover


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

does being hungover from my birthday party count?


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

bruises from a stupid fall on the weeked. sore legs and arms are fine but the ones onthe chest are a ***** when out of breath


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Sex


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a broken spoke kept me from finishing my ride today.


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

My Wife... To her credit she didn't want me to go ride in the dark without any lights. I got mad and then had to say sorry cause she thinks rationally and I don't.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

My personal trainer. She crushed my quads and can barely walk let alone ride. One hell of a workout, she is gonna make me a freight train for next season.


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

RAIN! It will rain all weekend!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Brutal cold, I woke up feeling like absolute garbage. I was looking forward to riding this morning and also tomorrow morning. Maybe I will get lucky and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

I ain't home, funeral expected in the coming days & starting to feel a sinus cold


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Excuse4Fun said:


> My Wife... To her credit she didn't want me to go ride in the dark without any lights. I got mad and then had to say sorry cause she thinks rationally and I don't.


Rare! To have a 'rationale' mrs!!! Lol why do we always have to say 'sorry' come to Europe & don't say 'sorry lol


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Swollen left hip from my fall two weeks ago has me benched.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing!!!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

This.. And a stiff shoulder too.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Friends grrr

Didn't stop me from riding but cut it in half.

Saturday went riding with friends. A few miles in one mentioned he had to be somewhere by a certain time so dropped a few trails off the route to get to ensure the better ones would be in the ride and about half way there the other decided they didn't want to ride anymore and since I rode to the trails with her, I had to go back.
Ended up being a 14 mile ride of mostly service road. I was a bit annoyed. 


Aggravated me because with the season changes and work, my weekday rides are out and I didn't think I would be able to ride the next day. 
I was able to squeeze a last minute short ride in on Sunday but chose to do it solo.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> This.. And a stiff shoulder too.


I share your pain.

-S


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Being in Columbus OH and not at home in Switzerland, stopped me riding today, going home tomorrow 
Damn its flat here........lot of cool urban possibilities though


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> Being in Columbus OH and not at home in Switzerland, stopped me riding today, going home tomorrow
> Damn its flat here........lot of cool urban possibilities though


too bad you couldn't rent a bike and drive forty miles south to chillicothe...


----------



## T3AM FL4SH (Nov 19, 2012)

A 24 hour shift kept me from riding...

I HATE YOU ARMY! WHY YOU MAKE ME WORK SO MUCH, i just want to go out and start learning how to ride a mountain bike on something other than tarmac


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Tired legs from a century the day before...back at it tomorrow


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

If thats cricket youre talking about..congrats


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

cmg71 said:


> If thats cricket youre talking about..congrats


No cricket, 100 mile hilly bike ride


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

One more round today of clearing Trailview on Long Island after Sandy.

Finally getting the last of the big stuff out of there with the chainsaw ( you did not hear that from me).

Had the bikes in the cars ready to go for the ride afterwards, but the crew decided on Reubens at Duggans instead! (good choice!).

Hats off Guys! SW to Manetto is Clear!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Family visiting, sick kid, potty training kid...bleah


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Scaphoid fracture, torn rotator cuff and torn labrum. I won't be riding for a few months.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Ingrown toenail removal has me sidelined for now.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Sick wife. Flu, nothing horrible.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Six inches of new, heavy, wet snow with another 4 to 6 forecast for today. Oh, wait, that didn't stop me from riding...










Note: The skinny bike in the rack behind me has been there for 6 months without moving - thus has much more snow on it than my ride - mine's been sitting there for four hours in this pic.


----------

